# Got a 56 or 58 cm Long Haul Trucker?



## Chucko (May 15, 2007)

I'm considering buying a Surly Long Haul Trucker complete bike. It looks like the 56 cm model may be the best fit, but the 58 cm might also work. Does anyone in the South Bay have one of either size I can check out in person? Thanks.


----------



## Chucko (May 15, 2007)

Never mind... I went ahead and ordered the 56 cm version.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Hope you liked it. Only shop I've seen in the South Bay that actually had a Surly LHT in-store is Palo Alto Bicycles. 

Everyone else I've run into in the South Bay who's listed as a dealer on Surly's site has the same story: "Uh, well... we can ORDER you one".... but no Surlys on the store floor. 


.


----------

